# Fireworks pop-up Menü *.js Problem !



## Sculpture-Berlin (16. Februar 2004)

Hallo Zusammen !

Ich habe ein Problem und weis überhaupt nicht mehr weiter !

Vieleicht könnt ihr mir helfen! Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe in Fireworks MX eine Menüleiste Erstellt auch mir PopUp Menüs. Die konnte ich ohne probleme einfügen. 
Als ich aber danach etwas an der Liste und an den Popup menüs änderte ging auf einmal nichts mehr und es kam nur noch ständig diese Nachricht wenn ich die Liste in Dreamweaver MX mit Fireworks-MTML einfüge will:

Beim Ausführen von onClick in Fireworks HTML traten die folgenden JavaScript probleme auf:

Auf zeile 429 der Datei " C:\Programme\Macromedia\DreamweaverMX\Configuratio
n\Shared\MM\Scripts\insertFireworksHTML.js":
TypeError: menuFn.match(searchPatt)has no properties <---- 

Ich bin am verzweifeln und bitte um HILFE ......  

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im voraus....

P.S. falls jemand icq oder so hat und nichts dagegen hat mir auf dem wege zu helfen bitte nummer bzw namen schreiben....


----------

